# need help with touring car



## pilot1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a xray t1 touring car that I just started racing and I have a few questions.It seems very twitchy if I get off the power at all.Is this normal or can I change something to make it better?If I keep it under power its pretty smooth but if I have to get off the thottle for any reason it is all over the place.It seems to unload the rear of the car and make the steering very touchy even when I get back on the thottle until I get it up to speed again.Of course that is after I have beat off of the boards and everything else around me.I cant seem to put a whole lap together with out having to get off the throttle sometime.Any suggestion would be great!!


Todd


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Softer Springs in the rear may help a little, post your set-up and some other guys will probably be able to help you more thoroughly.

-Eric


----------



## pilot1 (Dec 22, 2005)

The setup I had was sorex 20 on the rear and 24 onthe front.I had purple springs on the front and white on the rear.The shock oil I am not sure but the front is stiffer than the rear.We are running stock 27 turn monster stock motors.It has 2 degrees of camber front and rear.I am not sure what the toe in on the rear is but the front is 0 or maybe .5 toe out.It had a one way in the front but I put the std diff. back in it and it seemed to help some.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Are you running on carpet or asphalt?


----------



## pilot1 (Dec 22, 2005)

We are running on carpet.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Hmm, not too experienced with Rubber Tires on Carpet, sorry  

-Someone else should be able to provide all the help you need though :thumbsup: 

-Eric


----------



## pilot1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I hope that someone can.It makes me look like I have never driven anything before when I get ahold of this thing.Do you think that the twitchy steering is normal?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Maybe to much droop and therefore to much weight transfer. also never had much luck with sorex 20's they are a cold tire and get heated up after a couple of laps and go away.
running a hot tire cold is way better than running a cold tire hot
try newer takeoff 27's or rp30's if you get a chance (how old are your tires...years? that could be an issue)


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Try all 4 the same. The begining your cold tires (20) are at optimum traction, and the midrange (24) are a bit under optimum temp but tires work well there ... slightly more rear traction than front
after 4 or 5 laps your cold tires are getting warm and loosing grip just as your mid range tires are getting to their optimum temp.... more front traction than rear... frustration

Checkout tire websites, you will find that "hard -soft" isn't what the numbers mean, its operating temperature range


----------



## pilot1 (Dec 22, 2005)

The tires are new.I will get some other tires and try that.What about the rear diff?It is not as loose as the front.Should they be pretty close to the same?How much rear toe should I have?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

The rear diff should be loose but not slipping, a generic front would be a bit draggy, tighter than the rear. start with 3*rear toe untill you get it tamed a bit


----------



## pilot1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the help.Now I have some changes to make.I will let you know how it goes.

Todd


----------



## pilot1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys!!I went racing tonight for the first time since I made the changes on my car.I went from dead last and undrivable to winning the A-main tonight.I think the main thing was the rear diff was too tight.I did change a few other minor things but I think the diff was the big change.It was still getting a little push on power in the main so I think I will try a little lighter front spring next time I go.I wa afraid to change too much at a time tonight.I was soo happy that I could just put it whre I wanted it to go that I did not want to go too many things at once.


Todd


----------

